# La increíble Cordillera de Huayhuash



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

--------------


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

------------------


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

tengo que aclarar una cosa la cordillera de huayhuash es diferente ala cordillera blanca o negra....osea el pastoruri, alpamayo, etc, es otro circuito...el huayhuash esta mas al sur..para ser mas especifico esta ubicado entre los limites de Ancash, Huanuco y Lima...osea que tambien se puede llegar por la sierra de Lima por la vía Lima-sayan-churin-oyon-raura......kay:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

UN LUGAR DE ENSUEÑO.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

increible


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Magico!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

maravilloso


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

HERMOSO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Hermoso lugar!!!!



thecarlost said:


> Hacer *senderismo* en ese lugar debe ser una de esas cosas únicas en la vida.
> 
> Realmente hacer cualquier cosa en ese lugar, lo sería.


Ehh!! ... bueno, mejor sería poner "caminata" o el agringado "trekking". La palabra "senderismo" en el Perú tiene una connotación negativa, inmediatamente se asocia son el grupo terrorista Sendero Luminoso y su actividad terrorista (el "senderismo" precisamente)


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

ESPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Si tienes una educación medianamente buena... los lectores pueden darse cuenta PERFECTAMENTE las diferencias.

En el ambiente del turismo es mas conocido como TREKKING (no me vayas a decir que porque uso "ambiente" le vamos a dar connotación g... jajajaja),

Lo que me causa un poco de gracia es que los PERUANOS en su mayoria todo lo ven carro, movilidad.. no creo que se hagan esas rutas de 7, 9, 13, 21 dias. Es la verdad y es asi.

Suerte que en ANCASH se ubiquen ambas cordilleras, es mas, los circuitos a ambas cordilleras se organizan principalmente desde HUARAZ o CHIQUIAN (ambos en ancash).



Tyrone said:


> Hermoso lugar!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh!! ... bueno, mejor sería poner "caminata" o el agringado "trekking". La palabra "senderismo" en el Perú tiene una connotación negativa, inmediatamente se asocia son el grupo terrorista Sendero Luminoso y su actividad terrorista (el "senderismo" precisamente)


----------

